# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Διατροφη και αυγοτροφη για καρδιναλιους

## legendguards

Σημερα εκανα ενα τεραστιο βημα στην εκτροφη με την αποκτηση ζευγαριου κοκκινων καρδιναλιων

Δυστυχως οι γνωσεις μου για την διατροφη τους ειναι ελλειπες και θα εκτιμουσα αν
Καποιος μπορει να
Μου δωσει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες .
Έπισης θα ηθελα να
Κανω μια αυγοτροφη με αρκετη ζωικη πρωτεινη με ποσοστο πρωτεινης κομτα στο 45%




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τον υπολοιπο χρονο , μοιαζει και με τη διατροφη της καρδερινας αλλα τρωνε και καποια φρουτα (του δασους που λεμε ... ) αλλα και ... σουμακ . Τα μικρα  ομως θελουν σχεδον αποκλειστικα ζωικη πρωτεινη ( ισως και φυτρα ) . Αν τους πεισεις να ταιζουν αυγο , τοτε κανεις μια << κρεμωδη >> με ελαχιστο σιμιγδαλι και ριχνεις μεσα και γαριδα τριμμενη  


Αν τρωγανε και κατι αναμικρο απλα κροκου αυγου βρασμενου με γαριδα ακομα καλυτερα 

Ομως πρεπει να δοκιμασεις κυριως σκουληκι (αν γινεται buffalo θα ηταν ιδανικο )  και οτι αλλο σου πει καποιο μελος που πιστευω θα σου απαντησει  . Αναφερομαι κυριως για πληροφοριες για μεγαλυτερα εντομα

----------


## legendguards

Χρειαζονται σκουλικι ολοχρονα και θα δινω buffalo αλλα και αυγοτροφη με σχεδον 45% πρωτεινη . Υπαρχει καποια συνταγη για αυγοτροφη με τοσο ψηλη πρωτεινη ?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχουν σαν ενηλικα καποια θρεπτικη αναγκη για τοσο μεγαλη πρωτεινη και μαλιστα ζωικη ολο το χρονο .Ειναι σποροφαγα οχι εντομοφαγα .Ταιζουν ομως ξεκαθαρα ζωικη πρωτεινη στα μικρα τους . Εννοειτε θα τους δινεις και τον υπολοιπο χρονο με μετρο και σιγουρα στην προετοιμασια .

Oμως θελουν και αυτοι την λουτεινη τους και φουλ ασταξανθινη 

http://www.public.asu.edu/~kjmcgraw/pubs/PBZ%2001.pdf

Τωρα το << χρειαζονται >> στο ειπε προφανως οποιος στο εδωσε ..... αλλο τους δινω και τους αρεσει , αλλο δεν ζουνε χωρις αυτο ... 

Το θεμα δεν ειναι το ποσοστο Αντωνη . Το θεμα ειναι να δεις τι τρωνε .Αν τρωνε αυγο , στην ανεβαζω οσο θες την πρωτεινη αλλα αν δινεις με τετοιο ποσοστο ολο το χρονο , θα παρεις τα νεφρα τους παραμαζωμα ...

----------


## Corvus

Αντωνη πες μας κανα νεο απο τα πουλακια.τι εγινε τελικα με τη πτερορροια του αρσενικου?

----------


## legendguards

Φιλε αλλαξε πολυ γρηγορα τα φτερα του , ειναι ποκυ δυνατα πουλια και δραστηρια


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

https://www.facebook.com/antonis.ole...2373253506684/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Corvus

δε μπορω να τον θαυμασω δεν εχω φβ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Τι ομορφο πουλι...
Μπορεις να του δινεις διαφορα 
Απο σπορους,φρουτα μεχρι και ακριδες ,γρυλους, κατσαριδες,σκουλικια που δινεις,σκαθαρια,πεταλουδες μυγες και αν θυμαμαι καλα απο ενα ντοκιμαντερ που ειχα την τυχη να δω ετρωγαν σαλιγκαρια αλλα και γυμνοσαλιαγκες



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Απο ολα τρωνε


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Κιτρινος καρδιναλιος , μια πολυ σπανια μεταλλαξη που θεαθηκε στην φυση σε πολιτεια της αμερικης




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν βρήκα παρουσίαση του Καρδινάλιου στο φόρουμ και γι' αυτό θα το ποστάρω εδώ. 



*Εντοπίστηκε εξαιρετικά σπάνιο πουλί σε αυλή σπιτιού στην Αλαμπάμα*
«Επίθεση» από καρδινάλιους δέχθηκε αυτήν την εβδομάδα η Αλαμπάμα. Μεταξύ αυτών και ένας κίτρινου χρώματος, γεγονός εξαιρετικά σπάνιο, καθώς το συγκεκριμένο είδος πουλιού είναι κόκκινου χρώματος, διάφορων αποχρώσεων.
Ο φακός «έπιασε» τον κίτρινο καρδινάλιο και όπως ήταν φυσικό, έγινε άμεσα viral στα social media. Δεν είναι εύκολο να δεις ένα τέτοιο είδους πουλιού, που έγινε γνωστό από τα angry birds, σε… κίτρινη περιβολή. Όπως λένε οι επιστήμονες, οι πιθανότητες είναι μια στο εκατομμύριο!

Διαβάστε περισσότερα και δείτε τις εικόνες εδώ:
https://www.newsbeast.gr/environment...-stin-alampama

----------


## jk21

Noμιζω το αρθρο αυτο  που ακολουθει  , το εχω βαλει και σε καποιο θεμα ειτε με την μασκα της καρδερινας ειτε με το χρωματισμο του κοκκινου καναρινιου ή απλα εχει τυχει να το εχω βρει ψαχνοντας πληροφοριες για αυτα . Δεν εχει αμεση αλλα εμμεση βεβαια σχεση με το βαψιμο στα δυο αυτα ειδη .Σε αυτο το αρθρο περιγραφεται πληρως αυτη η μεταλλαξη


http://www.public.asu.edu/~kjmcgraw/pubs/Condor03.pdf

Παραθετω απλα ενα κομματι .Προκειται για μεταλλαξη που δεν μετατρεπει οπως πρεπει τα κιτρινοπορτοκαλι καροτενοειδη (γιατι τετοια προσλαμβανει και αυτος στη φυση ) σε κοκκινα κετοκαροτενοειδη 




> DISCUSSIONNorthern Cardinals manufacture the red carotenoidpigments that they deposit in feathers from a suite offour yellow or orange carotenoids present in the diet(lutein, zeaxanthin, b-cryptoxanthin, and b-carotene;McGraw et al. 2001). The presumed metabolic processes that form these red plumage colorants are a seriesof oxidation reactions at the C-4 or -49 positions(hereafter, 4-oxidation), where one or two keto groupsare introduced to the b-ionone rings of the differentdietary carotenoid molecules (Fig. 7 in McGraw et al.2001). Such oxidative transformations appear to becommon in songbirds with red plumage (Stradi 1998).Here, we studied the carotenoid composition offeathers from an aberrant wild cardinal, displaying yellowplumage pigmentation, to understand the metabolicchanges accompanying this unusual coloration.Specifically, we were interested in determining whetherthis bird had lost the ability to transform all dietarycarotenoids or if there were particular metabolic pathwaysthat were altered. We found that this cardinal didnot incorporate into its plumage any of the red ketocarotenoidsthat typically give males their red color.Instead, the common dietary carotenoid lutein was themain pigment in its yellow feathers, as is found inother yellow-colored birds that deposit dietary carotenoidsdirectly into plumage (e.g., tits, Old World orioles,wagtails; Stradi 1998). ..........

----------


## jk21

ένα αρθρο , ισως το σημαντικοτερο για αυτό το πουλι είναι και αυτό 


https://academic.oup.com/beheco/article/10/1/80/221512

εκει θα δουμε και την αναφορα σε αυτά τα φυτα και τους καρπους τους 




> The preserve is a mixture of secondary deciduous forest habitat (populated by _Quercus_ spp., _Prunus_ spp., _Planatus occidentalis, Acer_ spp.) and of riparian habitat [dominated primarily by honeysuckle (_Lonicera_ spp.) and multiflora rose (_Rosa multiflora_)].



αλλα και σημαντικες πληροφοριες για το βαψιμο αυτων των πουλιων

Ευρυτερο ενδιαφερον εχει η αναφορα για παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν συνεργατικα το τελικο βαθος στο χρωματισμο του (ισως και όχι μονο αυτου του πουλιου )



> *Measuring coloration*To quantify male coloration, I used the color chip series of the _Methuen Handbook of Color_(Kornerup, 1967). The color chip series provides a measure of three components of color: hue, tone, and intensity. The hue component ranked color on a scale from yellow (5) to red (11). The tone component quantified the amount of black present [1 (all black) to 6 (none)]; the intensity component indicated the degree of saturation of pigment [from little (1) to complete (8)]. For each of these components, a higher score indicates a redder or brighter color. I analyzed hue, tone, and intensity scores separately.

----------


## jk21

το σχετικο video

----------


## legendguards

> Δεν βρήκα παρουσίαση του Καρδινάλιου στο φόρουμ και γι' αυτό θα το ποστάρω εδώ. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Εντοπίστηκε εξαιρετικά σπάνιο πουλί σε αυλή σπιτιού στην Αλαμπάμα*
> «Επίθεση» από καρδινάλιους δέχθηκε αυτήν την εβδομάδα η Αλαμπάμα. Μεταξύ αυτών και ένας κίτρινου χρώματος, γεγονός εξαιρετικά σπάνιο, καθώς το συγκεκριμένο είδος πουλιού είναι κόκκινου χρώματος, διάφορων αποχρώσεων.
> Ο φακός «έπιασε» τον κίτρινο καρδινάλιο και όπως ήταν φυσικό, έγινε άμεσα viral στα social media. Δεν είναι εύκολο να δεις ένα τέτοιο είδους πουλιού, που έγινε γνωστό από τα angry birds, σε… κίτρινη περιβολή. Όπως λένε οι επιστήμονες, οι πιθανότητες είναι μια στο εκατομμύριο!
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα και δείτε τις εικόνες εδώ:
> https://www.newsbeast.gr/environment...-stin-alampama


Το ειχα δει και εγω και εθχα βαλει την φωτογραφια πανω απο σενα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Το δικο μου ζευγαρακι













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Corvus

εγω αντωνη χθες ξεφορτωθηκα και τους τελευταιους και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!για οτιδηποτε χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε!

----------


## legendguards

> εγω αντωνη χθες ξεφορτωθηκα και τους τελευταιους και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!για οτιδηποτε χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε!


Γιατι εισαι ευχΑριστημενος ομως δεν κΑταλαβα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

